# Mr. Heater portable gas heaters



## cpayne32 (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone here had experience with the portable gas heaters, which one works best in a pop-up camper situation.  I have looked at the Mr. Heater portable ones and was thinking about one of those, just looking for some opinions from some of you that have used one of these heaters.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 4, 2008)

I got one for Christmas - has a pilot and electronic ignition. Works real good and will shut of if the Co2 gets too high - although I wouldn't want to test that feature. They sell for about a $100.00.


----------



## cpayne32 (Feb 4, 2008)

doenightmare said:


> I got one for Christmas - has a pilot and electronic ignition. Works real good and will shut of if the Co2 gets too high - although I wouldn't want to test that feature. They sell for about a $100.00.



Did you use it in a camper or tent setting??

Thanks for the info


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 4, 2008)

I have one and love it.  I take it everywhere.  I use mine mostly in a camper but have taken it to outside events and other misc. things.  It works great in a camper and don't see why it wouldn't work in a tent.  Mine has a o2 sensor that shuts off with if the oxygen level is low.  Electric ignition and I also bought an adapter to run a large propane tank.  It works really well.  Haven't had any trouble with it in 5 months.  Good luck!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 4, 2008)

I've used it in a tent and it's the ONLY way I can get my wife to come along when I'm tent camping.  

And YES, the low O2 sensor works.  I tested it before I ever used it.  I turned it on and sealed up all the windows in the tent.  I came back an hour later and it had automatically shut off.  Now I'll crack the windows in the tent.  

Seems like I bought mine at Home Depot for less than $100.


----------



## cpayne32 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have also seen them for $100, found this at Cabelas for $69, I am pretty sure it is the same thing  http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=mr+heater&noImage=0


----------



## frdstang90 (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought mine before this last hunting season at Bass Pro for $69.  That is the only heat we used in our hunting cabin and it worked great.  I would recommend the adaptor hose to hook up to 25lb cylinders if going to use overnight.


----------



## 56willysnut (Feb 4, 2008)

I have one, used it my trailer, in tents, hunting blind, garage, basement.I love it. Buy the hose so you can connect it to a 20lb cylinder.  Check Lowe's and HD for clearance prices now! I paid $39 for mine clearanced down from $80 several years ago, bought all six and made the guys on the club an awesome deals on them.


----------



## jeremiah (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought the small one at Northern Tools in Macon Ga. last week for $69.00. I also bought the 25' hose to connect it to a 5 gallon tank. I think the large one was on sale for $99.00. I like mine, works fine, The only problem is the small bottles don`t last long.


----------



## Todd E (Feb 4, 2008)

Have small one and love it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 4, 2008)

Got a small one and the big one.The big one has a fan to help out with the moving of air but will eat up the two bottles of gas pretty fast.The small one would be perfect for a pop up unless it is very cold.


----------



## ssmith (Feb 5, 2008)

Used it during a power outage in the bedroom-kept us warm for six hours till power came back on-cracked a window at top just for ventilation. Great little heater-


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2008)

Really nice to have in the duck blind/boat on a cold icey morning!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 5, 2008)

I use mine in a 26' travel trailer. Have the 12' hose hooked to a 30lb tank. Never have to use it on anything other than LOW and even then have to turn it off in the early morning hours.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 6, 2008)

Have used them at camp in the trailer for the last few years they work great to keep you warm while sleeping at night. Usually turn it on about an hour before bed on high and put back on low when turning in and keeps you very comfortable. Never had any issues with them also have the 12' hose hooked up to a 30lb bottle.


----------



## bustershaw (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a portable buddy (see link)...you can pick them up for about $70 +/-....they heat my 14' camper on coldest nites....very safe and CO shutoff....definitely worth their weight in gold....

http://www.mrheater.com/productdetails_extended.asp?catid=41&id=24


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 2 now...Both use small propane bottles (10hrs) but you
can attach a hose from a bulk tank for long term usage...Works
well, but always follow the instruction manual as far as your
particular model suggests....


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 11, 2009)

I got the Big Buddy heater this weekend Mar. 6-8. Heated our little 20 ft travel trailer just fine on low setting, but it was not really cold this weekend.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2009)

frdstang90 said:


> I bought mine before this last hunting season at Bass Pro for $69.  That is the only heat we used in our hunting cabin and it worked great.  I would recommend the adaptor hose to hook up to 25lb cylinders if going to use overnight.



X2!!!
I've been using mine for about 4 yrs now and I absolutely love it!


----------

